# How to set bypass cyberoam captive portal with use pc mac address



## saankara (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

I have cyberoam and some staf they need to login via cyberoam captive portal buat some other are not need to login captive portal. I already set their pc ip on client-less list but it wont work because they using wifi the IP always change.

Anyone know that how to bypass captive port with MAC address.

Please help for me.


----------

